# Ready to buy a MacBookPro today...any last minute advice? [g]



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello 

Well, finally decided to get the Apple. I am planning on going to the Apple store today and getting one. I am able with their new specs to get just what I wanted on their lower end machine. The only question I am still wondering, should I get the glossy screen or not.

Any input?

Any other advice that I wouldn't know to ask? 

Thanks
adam


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Adam - sounds like Christmas time all over again for you.  A fun day.

The only advice I can offer is don't be afraid to ask the Apple salesperson all you can think of. They are generally full of information and more than willing to help. Have them show you the difference between the glossy and non- screens - that'll help you decide what screen you would prefer.

I also would get as much memory as you possibly can afford. Memory is like money -you can never have too much. 

One thing to consider - there's a rumor that Apple will be revamping their MacBook and Pro lines in June to incorporate new chipsets. Now .... one thing to consider is that if you wait and buy one in June, a week later you'll probably hear that in September they'll be revamping it again. It's one of those things where there is always something new/different just around the corner, ya know?

Good luck -- even if you just pick the Apple salesperson's brain today and then go online and configure what you want it will have been worth it to talk to them.

In the end, I can pretty much guarantee you'll love your MBP. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Rose....I am very happy to have the decision and research over with...well still have a little more to do and then getting used to the new computer. It took me awhile and my family is as relieved as I am that I finally have made a decision. lol

One thing that influenced me....I was using my DD's MacBook and finding some changes from the windows that were making me unhappy. Finally, I took the video tour of the Leopard OS and lo and behold, there were a number of things that fixed the probs I was having adjusting to it. So even though it will cost me more than other options in more ways than one, [g], we are all feeling good about the choice. I spent weeks reading threads on a number of sites that had Dell and Lenovo forums and had it driven home that I was walking into potential major headaches and I just wanted simple/easy.

Of course, still trying to keep the cost down. I was thrilled that they offered better specs in the low end of the MBP line for the low price. But it still is only 2MB of RAM. It is another $300. for the 4MB of RAM which is much better than the $700. it was two weeks ago, but I am hoping to get by with the 2GB. If it is a real problem I imagine I could upgrade at some point. I did upgrade to the 7200rpm hard drive and the 256MB graphic card comes standard with it, so maybe I will be okay?

Yes, I cannot wait until June unfortunately and I am sure there will always be a better one coming out right after I purchase a new one. [g] Oh well...

Thanks Rose... 
adam


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Adam, do not buy Ram from Apple---total ripoff---buy it from Crucial or some other vendor---its easy to install and you can find a youtube video with instructions. By the way, 2 gig ram is plenty for everything but extreme computing. Enjoy your new Mac.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Get AppleCare, it's not cheap but it's worth it, especially for a laptop.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Good point.

One nice thing to consider with AppleCare is that you don't have to purchase it up front. You can buy it anytime before the standard one-year warranty expires.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks...I am definitely going to stick to the 2GB RAM and see if I am ok with it and if not I can always upgrade it. Someone mentioned a $70. price at Newegg for the RAM and that is a whole lot better than $300. [g]

I was just looking at a photo forum and a lot of people there evidently use Macs for using Aperture and like it. But they are talking about using the desktops with 8MB RAM and 8 core processors? Is that right? I am wanting to use maybe Photoshop Elements 6 with it. Aperture seems to be something that is a little more expensive and needs a more powerful machine than the laptop, is that right?

Everything seems to get to be an expensive hobby, doesn't it? [g]

I'm also thinking of getting a scanner to go with it. For old photos. What peripherals do all of you use with your Mac?

adam


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again Adam:

Photoshop Elements 6 is a very capable program for the non-pro photographer. Aperture is (IMO) Apple's answer to Adobe's Photoshop CS3. I had a chance to attend a free seminar on Aperture and wasn't able to go - was bummed about that because I'd have liked to have learned more. 

Anyway - I use a Canon N1240U scanner, an Epson Stylus Photo R220 printer and my cameras: Nikon D70 SLR, Nikon Coolpix S51 and Casio QV-R4 with my iMac.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Anything will run on your MacBook Pro, it's a powerful machine.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

adamm321 said:


> Thanks...I am definitely going to stick to the 2GB RAM and see if I am ok with it and if not I can always upgrade it. Someone mentioned a $70. price at Newegg for the RAM and that is a whole lot better than $300. [g]
> 
> I was just looking at a photo forum and a lot of people there evidently use Macs for using Aperture and like it. But they are talking about using the desktops with 8MB RAM and 8 core processors? Is that right? I am wanting to use maybe Photoshop Elements 6 with it. Aperture seems to be something that is a little more expensive and needs a more powerful machine than the laptop, is that right?
> 
> ...


No, Aperture will run fine on your laptop---better then fine.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

adamm321 said:


> should I get the glossy screen or not.


That's a tough question.

Possibly, the second I consider buying a laptop, if it has a glossy screen all bets are instantly off for me. I simply cannot stand them. The glare is terrible sometimes for someone with light sensitive vision.

They're supposed to be brighter and better-colored than matte screens, but my Thinkpad R31 matte screen is easily several times brighter than my friend's Gateway glossy screen.

It really depends on what you like, some people swear by glossy, but I can't stand it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I love the screen on my glossy MBP. It has deep blacks, bright whites and overall brighter colors. However, as we speak, I am closing the blind behind me because the glare is annoying me. Most of the time, however, the glare is not bad. Look at the screens at the Apple Store.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, I am definitely non pro photography and will remain so I am sure. The full Photoshop program would be more than overkill for me. Aperture may be something I would want at some point but maybe the PSE6 will also be more than enough for me, and it is about $120 cheaper than the Aperture. Rose, is the Photoshop CS3, the full version?

Well, I am back from the Apple store this morning and I was pleasantly surprised that the matte screen looks just about as good to me as the glossy screen. I was hoping I wouldn't find the glossy screen to have such a better appearance that I would want it and it all worked out. I didn't think there was that noticeable a difference in the appearance of colors between the glossy and the matte. The matte looked just fine to me and I had to ask a couple of times which was which. Then I realized that the only way I could tell them apart, was that I could see my reflection slightly in the glossy screen and not in the matte screen. So I will order the matte screen.

Rose, I did look up the scanner you have and the review was from 2002..lol. I haven't finished researching it, but the 2002 review was quite impressed with your scanner. The Apple store has a rebate program going on right now, of $100. back on what seems to be mostly the printer/scanner/copy combos. I am not really needing a printer, and the scanners in the combos, I have been told, are not as high a quality as the stand alones, but $100. off is a lot. I could actually end up with one that would be free. I don't see any stand alone scanners covered under this rebate program, so I have to choose from...

Qualifying HP Printers 
HP Photosmart C4200 All-in-One series 
HP Photosmart C5200 All-in-One series 
HP Photosmart C6200 All-in-One series 
HP Photosmart C7200 All-in-One series 
HP Photosmart C8100 All-in-One series 
Qualifying Samsung Printers 
Samsung ML-1630 Monochrome Laser Printer 
Samsung CLP-300N Color Laser 
Samsung SCX-4500 Monochrome Multifunction 
Laser Printer 
Qualifying Canon Printers 
Canon CP740 Portable Printer 
Canon iP3500m Photo Printer 
Canon iP4500 Photo Printer 
Canon mini320 Compact Photo Printer 
Canon MP470 Photo All-In-One 
Canon MP520 Photo All-in-One 
Canon MP610 Photo All-in-One 
Canon MP970 Photo All-in-One 
Canon MX300 Office All-in-One 
Canon MX310 Office All-in-One 
Canon MX700 Office All-in-One 
Qualifying Canon Printers (continued) 
Canon PIXMA iP90v Photo Printer 
Canon PIXMA MP530 Office All-in-One 
Canon PIXMA MP830 Office All-in-One 
Canon PIXMA Pro9000 Photo Printer 
Canon PIXMA Pro9500 Photo Printer 
Qualifying Epson Printers 
Epson Stylus Photo R280 Photo Printer 
Epson Stylus Photo RX595 Printer 
Epson Stylus CX9400 Fax Printer 
Epson Stylus Photo RX680 Printer 
Epson Stylus Photo 1400 Printer 

Does anyone have any experience with any of these?

Thanks for your help in helping me decide on these last minute details. Our home office has been pretty dysfunctional for awhile and I am determined to get everything set up once and for all, so it all works together in concert. We have a wireless network with two laptops on it right now and a printer. But the printer doesn't work wirelessly and I am getting tired of bringing the laptop to the printer and connecting it every time I need a copy. PLus we have a huge amount of accumulated photos that are just sitting in boxes in the attic that I would love to preserve. I really print infrequently. The cost of ink is just so high, sometimes I think it is cheaper to bring a CD to the photo store and have them printed there. Having a digital copy of old photos though, that sounds like a very worthwhile expense. I don't think any of the machines covered by the rebate will end up being enough for digitizing my 30-50yr old photos, but I am still checking them out.

adam


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Adam - that Epson Stylus Photo R280 would be a newer version of my R220 - I'm sure you'd be pleased with it. Plus the CD printing is ultra-cool.

But if you are looking for a scanner too you might prefer an all-in-one.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Rose for identifying for me which one was the newer model of the one you have. I have also seen some other good reviews for that one today. I really would like to have the scanner but still looking to see if there is one that has one that I like. I will keep this one on my short list in case I get a separate scanner... thanks!

adam


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

Firstly, *CONGRATULATIONS* on a very wise choice :up: The new Macbook Pros are awesome machines 

Secondly, don't buy your memory from Apple. If you want to use the same memory that Apple uses get Mushkin or Hynix, but Crucial is also very good. Personally, I do not like the glossy screens and it is one reason why I wouldn't buy a iMac anymore. However this is personal preference. I also would NOT get Applecare, at least not right away (I think you have a year to decide). One of the bad things about Applecare that is little known, especially with their laptops, is that according to the agreement, if your hard drive ever goes bad you are *not* allowed to get any of your files back! That's right, they belong to Apple at that point. If you do get AppleCare and your hard drive ever does go bad, simply replace it yourself. Other than that I'm sure you'll LOVE your new Macbook Pro :up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Flashback said:


> Firstly, *CONGRATULATIONS* on a very wise choice :up: The new Macbook Pros are awesome machines
> 
> Secondly, don't buy your memory from Apple. If you want to use the same memory that Apple uses get Mushkin or Hynix, but Crucial is also very good. Personally, I do not like the glossy screens and it is one reason why I wouldn't buy a iMac anymore. However this is personal preference. I also would NOT get Applecare, at least not right away (I think you have a year to decide). One of the bad things about Applecare that is little known, especially with their laptops, is that according to the agreement, if your hard drive ever goes bad you are *not* allowed to get any of your files back! That's right, they belong to Apple at that point. If you do get AppleCare and your hard drive ever does go bad, simply replace it yourself. Other than that I'm sure you'll LOVE your new Macbook Pro :up:


You should backup your files anyway. If there's only one copy of a file, it's as good as gone in my opinion.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

ferrija1 said:


> You should backup your files anyway.


Yes you should but;

A) In real life not everyone does.
B) Even if they do, Apple still has no right to go through your personal files.

The old (_damaged_) drive should be returned to the owner.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> I love the screen on my glossy MBP. It has deep blacks, bright whites and overall brighter colors. However, as we speak, I am closing the blind behind me because the glare is annoying me. Most of the time, however, the glare is not bad. Look at the screens at the Apple Store.


I keep my blinds closed all day, because I can't stand the wicked blinding glare off the snow. It's basically all white outside and the sun shines on it and right through the windows. Actually, I have the blinds and curtains shut and a fair amount of light was still coming through. If I were to leave them open, looking out the windows would be instantly blinding I think if the blinds weren't closed 

The thing I noticed with a lot of glossy screens (from lappys I work on) in this room at least is even the light from the ceiling fan will reflect and it drives me nuts. I get a headache and have a hard time looking at a glossy screen for any period of time.

Granted, I haven't seen the MacBook glossy screen, so I don't know if the glare would be as bad. Most of what I've worked on with glossy screens are Gateways and Sonys. Sometimes I even hook them up my "deignated-computer-repairing-CRT" because the glare annoys me so bad.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought a MBP 15" matte screen last Wednesday (day after it was released). It was shipped yesterday so I should have it tomorrow or Tuesday. With all my traveling coming up, it will be easier to lug than the four-year old eMac!


----------



## chiefuser (Mar 3, 2008)

hi... this thread has been very helpful to me in jelling some of my decisions
I've been using computers since TI 99 and my Osborne ( dos & cpm )... i tried windows 123, but switched to OS3 until IBM abandoned it....

then Windows 2000... and currently XP Pro... Vista doesn't interest me...
i generally upgrade my computer every time my CAD program releases and debugs their latest version ( Chief Architect X1 ) so that means about every two years, which is now

lately , i decided to upgrade my Nikon CoolPix 995 to a D80..... fatal mistake... now i have to upgrade my cataloguing systems and my editing/processing ( i bought Capture NX )

all of this made me finally start looking seriously at Mac... and I settled on the Macbook Pro ... seems to be a great system for photos.... and i intend to run a lot of legacy windows programs like Chief Architect, GC Works, Beam Check, Golf League manager, Corel Office Suite, QB Pro

anyways the last decision is to buy a new legal copy of XP Pro so I can load it on the new mac when it gets here..... 
have i missed anything ? i know just enough to be dangerous


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - you'll LOVE using your D80 with a Mac.  I use iPhoto - it is nifty. Do you have photo editing software already? I use Photoshop Elements 6 with my iMac and it's great (I have a D70).

Also - it is refreshing to hear someone say they are going to legally purchase a copy of Windows!

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## chiefuser (Mar 3, 2008)

for cataloging i've used ThumbsPlus 4 for years.. then ThumbsPlus 7... it looks like IPhoto will be a real pleasure for cataloguing and basic stuff
i've also used IrfanView for some editing

my new editing/processing is Capture NX , which i'm still learning the basics of.... it works in NEF
( Nikons version of RAW ), JPG, or TIFF

my excuse for buying the Mac is my CAD.......
but it's the photos that really drove the decision


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

My MBP arrived this morning. But of course, I am at work, so it is still in the packing at home (with my wife, who will not touch it - her choice, not mine  ). Tonight is the night!!!!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Cool! :up:

This will be one of the LONGEST work days ever for you no doubt! Have fun!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Flashback said:


> Yes you should but;
> 
> A) In real life not everyone does.
> B) Even if they do, Apple still has no right to go through your personal files.
> ...


Well then backup before you ship it away.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Rich and chiefuser..Congrats on your new machines! Hope you will come back and post how it is working out. 

ferrija1...thanks for the reminder to back up.

Speaking of backing up. What about Time Capsule and backing up on the MBP. Seems like a pretty expensive proposition to buy the hardware to back up with. There appear to be lot of Seagate/Western Digital external drives out there for a lot less money than what you have to spend to get the TC. $300. for the 500GB. Plus you have to have the Airport Extreme for another $180?

What do all of you do to back up?

thanks...adam


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

adamm321 said:


> Rich and chiefuser..Congrats on your new machines! Hope you will come back and post how it is working out.
> 
> ferrija1...thanks for the reminder to back up.
> 
> ...


The Time capsule is actually quite a good backup/networking solution. You don't need an Airport Extreme, it _is_ one, in addition to a backup drive. I also hear it works wonderfully with Time Machine.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well...I have very happy news. After a month of daily research, I finally ordered an Apple MBPro! So everyone is safe from me driving them crazy with 20 questions. [g] Got the order in this morning so now I just have to wait for delivery.

I didn't end up ordering the Airport Extreme, hoping the printer will work just fine with the old Dell router at least for a little longer. So what a happy surprise to discover that the Time Capsule is also an Airport Extreme..lol. And that it actually works well. So I will have to think about getting that at some point. Thanks, ferrija1.

So, that's that! Everyone has been so helpful and I have really appreciated all the time you took to answer all my many questions.

Thanks very much...
adam


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Back again...well my MBPro was delivered about an hour ago. I just took it out of the box. It is freezing...lol. Nice looking. I love that metal finish. It came a day early. I was expecting it tomorrow, so that was great. The only trouble is I was planning on getting my old computer ready today. Not an unhappy problem to have..lol.

So, it has been 5 yrs since I had to set up a new computer, so where do I start? What is the best way for me to proceed? Should I pick up the manual that came with it, or look at the Apple site, or just plug it in or what? 

I want to get everything from my old machine transferred over as quickly as possible. I was planning on downloading a virus scan program today and scanning any files I was going to be moving. Is that going to take a long time? Do photo and music files need to be scanned too? Could those possibly have viruses? 

I am looking at ways to move the files from one machine to the other and haven't made up my mind which will be the easiest. They sent me what I believe is an ethernet cable to connect the printer to the router, and I am wondering if I can use that to connect the Mac to my old PC and transfer everything that way? Or should I try to use the home wireless network to make the transfer through? I also have a 2GB SanDisk Titanium Flash Drive that I could use but that would take a lot of back and forth. Any suggestions. I have never done any of this. 

I am not planning on moving my documents yet, because I am still waiting for an iWorks software to get here. I just want to concentrate on moving the music and photo files first. 

It just occurred to me, that I could contact Apple Tech and have them help me work this out. Would that be better? Should I start a new thread?

Thanks very much... adam


----------



## chiefuser (Mar 3, 2008)

Adam .. i got mine on Friday nite.... missed the FedEx guy so drove to the pick-up site
anyways... very confusing going from Windows to Mac

it doesn't recgnize my wireless Lynksis... but it picks right up if i hardwire it to the router

i've been collecting my digital photos on my Epson 3000 viewer... dowloading them from my other 4 computers to the Epson.....
then i started moving them onto the MBP..... well .. there are a lot of different commands from what i'm used to.... so instead of my original 8000 pics .. i now have 16000 pics...
i managed to load them twice into the same file...
ah, well.... i need the practise anyhow
viewing pics on the MB is sheer pleasure... the slide show feature alone is worth the price of admission

still have to conquer Bootcamp & Parallel... i figure i'll run my CAD program ( Chief Architect ) in native XP Pro and my other windows legacy programs in Parallel

I have a Simpletech 320 gb portable harddrive that i intend to use for backup.. but i haven't tried that yet
i got the remote... and i can see where that will be a lot of fun for slide shows and other things
i'd like to run Skype on the MBP..... anyone know if there will be any issues with that ?
we use it to do online training 
anyways .. no regrets 4 days in


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Chiefuser...congratulations! Sounds like most things are going along well. I haven't turned mine on yet, so not sure yet if the router I have is going to work. My DD's MacBook works with it so I am hopeful. Good thing you have a large new harddrive..lol...with the double song files. [g] I imagine you will just delete the extras?

Well...off to look at the manual and start charging the battery at least. Anyone else that wants to warn me about anything I shouldn't do or ? I am thinking it is going to be easier than I think. I remember my daughter had no problem getting up and running.

Thanks and again...congratulations chiefuser...~!

adam


----------



## theshepherdguy (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, on the rare occasion, i need to adjust the screen due to reflection. However, I have used matte screens and now my first glossy and I love the glossy. As another writer above said, the blacks are deep, the colors pop. I enjoy the heck out of it.
Also, get the Applecare and call your homeowner insurance company. For a few dollars a year, if an idiot drops, spills or otherwise does something stupid you are covered for what Apple will tell you they don't cover -- dumb luck!
Why Applecare? It is a lot of tech in a little box. Heat can take its toll over time. I did not with my old G5 tower refurbished and nothing (knock on wood) has gone wrong. But a laptop? They just are not in the same category.
Back up, back up, back up. Also, 160 gig configuration minimum. You will not easily upgrade the hard drive. Start with the largest you can afford.
Have FUN!


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I did end up with the matte screen and really happy that I did. It is great! I also ended up with a 250GB hard drive and I am happy I did. Loving this MBPro!


----------

